# Pretty In Pink [Vexel]



## EvilAngel (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my latest work in photoshop. More details on my Deviant Art. 1EvilAngel on deviantART








I seem to be spending more time creating art than I do writing, I'm in a rut, but I will be out of it soon enough, I hope you guys like this piece!


----------



## Bluesman (Nov 6, 2011)

I have never used photoshop but looking at this makes me wonder what i'm missing !! Great work E A.


----------



## grant-g (Apr 5, 2012)

warm and cool contrasts


----------

